# Question About Post-Secondary Education



## Matty B. (10 Nov 2005)

I'm in my 4th year at U of T, and will graduate with a specialist honours BA in literature (french minor). I might still take an MA, as my marks are quite good.

However, my ambition to be a CF pilot has never died out. I thought it would by now, but the desire is still there. I was in Air Cadets, got my gliders and even passed my RMC aptitude test, but chose a public university instead.

Anyway, my question is: how much math/science preparation do I need to be successful in applying as a DEO pilot? I only have first year calculus, as the bulk of my courses deal with literature and language. I know my uncle was in jets, and he only had a BA in Political Science, but that was in the 70's.

When I look at the Air Force site, there's a write-up about a 2Lt with a MSc is aeronautics, and I think: "Oh crap. Maybe I should be an infantry officer instead". Would I be hard-pressed in applying as a pilot if I only have a BA?


----------



## SHF (10 Nov 2005)

Apply at the CFRC.  A few years ago pilots did not need a degree, so the fact that you will have completed a BA will make you equally competitive.  Your french minor will help, but you will still have to make it thru aircrew selection.  Go for what you want.

Good luck


----------



## MattL (10 Nov 2005)

I just finished my degree at U of T and am applying as a pilot too!  The recruiting centre has told me that I should study grade 11 math before going to the aircrew selection board.  It seems like it's more important to be able to do basic math quickly than to be able to do obscure advanced math.  Also, I think the math and physics is more important for the ANAV trade.  If it's what you want to do, go for it! I'm sure we're all going to have LOTS of learning to do regardless of what degree we're coming in with.  

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## crazyleggs (10 Nov 2005)

The CF has just re-opened the pilot trade to high school grads (as long as they promise to finish a degree while in the CF).  The math knowledge that you have now will suffice.  MattL is correct, at aircrew selection they test your basic mental math skills for it's speed and precision.

A word of caution.  When you go to the recruiting center, apply for pilot only.  They might try to dangle other trades in front of you but don't bite.

Have fun at aircrew selection!


----------



## Matty B. (11 Nov 2005)

Hey that's wicked. It sounds like you've an arts degree too. I got 88% in grade 11 math, aced grade 12 and 13 and passed the aptitude test for RMC (but I picked TO instead!). I'm not too worried... but I'd be pissing my pants if I went to ACS. I bet I'll be so stressed, crash the simulator and join the infantry anyway. But I have three generations of military pilots behind me, so I hope it's still in the family blood!!!


----------

